# Problems With Medicare Advantage Plans, Denial of Coverage and Appeals



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2014)

Learn about problems with Medicare Advantage Plans, full story here:  http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Medic...with-Medicare-Advantage-Plans-Highlighted.htm



> “Roughly 30 percent of the 50 million people with         Medicare are currently enrolled in a Medicare Advantage plan,” said Joe         Baker, President of the Medicare Rights Center. “Many people with MA         plans have a positive experience with their plan; yet, we find that         managing denials of coverage remain a consistent concern for many MA         enrollees.”
> 
> To address common issues with denials of coverage         and appeals, _Medicare Snapshot_ outlines key improvements to         Medicare private health plans, including:
> 
> ...


----------

